# DSL keeps disconnecting. AT&T



## lolymoli (May 28, 2012)

I've had this problem for over a year and i have done nothing about it.
I called Att tech support over 30 times, i'm serious, probably more!
And at the end they keep saying buy this buy that buy this bla bla bla. All lies, i tried them.
I'll give more info but i don't really know what kind of info to give, so please i really need an expert to help me with this because i disconnect when doing very important things for college and work.
Thanks a lot ! i'll be checking this thread everyday for replies.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is this a wired or wireless connection issue?
Any other computers in your network that are affected?


----------



## lolymoli (May 28, 2012)

I have two computers.
A laptop and a Desktop, both seem to be getting the same problem BUT the desktop gets it less often.
My laptop is wireless and my Desktop is wired, the one i'm concerned about it my laptop.
Thank you very much.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you please list all the devices - Modem & Router?

Also, what's your signed up bandwidth with AT&T?
You may post your speedtest on your next post here.

Any heavy gamers or utilizing heavy bandwidth in your network?


----------



## lolymoli (May 28, 2012)

I have a 2WIRE Modem.
How do i check for my signed up bandwidth? Very sorry for this.
And currently the only games i play are little flash games and League of Legends, nothing hardcore.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Run speedtest please and post the results on your next post:
Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Can you please wired connect your laptop to your 2Wire? How's your connection? 

Who else besides you are connected to your 2Wire?


----------



## lolymoli (May 28, 2012)

Ping:70 MS
Download speed: 2.01 Mbps
Upload speed: 0.40Mbps
I did try wiring it to my laptop and the same thing happens, nothing changes.
I am the only one connected to this internet, it is password protected and i never gave anyone the password.
By the way i love the support in this forum, you reply really fast unlike other forums which make your post die and never get an answer.
Thanks so much for trying to help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for providing the speedtest results. To be honest with you, the reason why you've been having this issue for over a year now is due to low bandwidth. As I have previously stated heavy gaming hogs a lot of bandwidth. Is it possible for you to upgrade your signed up speed with AT&T, at least above 5mbps? This might resolve your issue.

Also, thanks for the kinds words, although most of us have full time jobs like my self we offer free support to everyone and we try to answer each Thread as much as we can. :smile:


----------



## lolymoli (May 28, 2012)

I understand, but here's the weird part.
Whenever i am NOT on the internet BROWSER, let's say i'm playing league of legends (Game) or any other game, it will NOT disconnect even after playing it for hours on end, not one single disconnection.
But when i go on my browser, disconnects after 5 minutes, reconnects, disconnects, etc...
And i may have exaggerated by saying that this was going on for a year, it probably was going on for 3 months or so (Stupid me)
And this just started recently, i mean before the 3 months it was very fast, great internet. 
We're trying not to spend so much money because it's kind of hard here, and the only reason we actually got internet is for college and jobs, and sometimes it messes everything up when it disconnects.
Again, thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That helps a lot, appreciate the new detail information provided.

Have you tried using a different browser?

Restart your computer, continue tapping F8 until you see boot mode options and select Safe Mode with Networking. Surf the internet for a while and see if you will experience any disconnections here.

Also, try disabling any Startup Apps, click on Start and type *msconfig* press enter, locate Startup tab and uncheck the Apps that are not necessary.

Updating your network adapter's driver might also help.

Let's pause here for now, try not to overlook any of my recommendations, post an update and we'll continue tomorrow, time for a


----------



## lolymoli (May 28, 2012)

I'll try all of the above tomorrow after i sleep.
Good night and thanks!


----------



## lolymoli (May 28, 2012)

Nothing worked, although i don't know how to update my driver?
And some more info that might help, when the internet goes out (DSL) the DSL and internet lights go red.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

To update your network adapter's driver, this Tutorial might be of helped.

If your DSL internet light turns red it's because there's a drop connection perhaps due to heavy usage of the bandwidth so it will time out.


----------

